# Can I Grow Glosso Correctly?



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Tank Specs will be as follows:
29 Gal
Rena Smart Filter/Heater
Carbo Plus CO2 System
Flourish Excel doses
2x55w AHS Bright Kit with 55w+36w bulbs (3WPG)
All available Seachem Flourish plant nutrients (including trace)
Flourite substrate

Do I have the correct specs to grow a CARPET of Glosso? I would absolutely love to try it, and of course I will devote weekly time to prune and tame it. I want to give glosso a shot, but only if I have the possibility of using it as a carpet for the foreground of my scape.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

No one knows? :x I should begin ordering my plants soon..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi inareverie85,

I think you should be OK. I have an 45 tall (24" deep) with AH Supply 96 watt (about 2 wpg) with CO2, Flourish, Flourish Trace, Flourish Iron, Flourish Excel (for algae control not CO2) and natural gravel and my Glosso is doing well. I have only had it planted about 4 weeks but it has rooted well although it has not yet started to spread like my HC and Dwarf Sag has done. I encourage you to give it a try!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

inareverie85 said:


> Tank Specs will be as follows:
> 29 Gal
> Rena Smart Filter/Heater
> Carbo Plus CO2 System
> ...


That Carbo Minus isn't very good. It chews up the carbonates in the aquarium's water. Many of us were suckers for that thing. Check out Steve Hampton's unit: http://www.aquaticplantresources.ne...?p=71280&sid=a9a08f70f79edad854d97b8189374df4

Anywho ... have you seen the Seachem Dosing calculator in the Science of Aquatic Fertilizing sticky section?


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

SInce my water is somewhat hard, I have plenty of kH to spare. In addition, My Carbo Plus unit is a gift from my boyfriend.. so I'd feel terribly guilty asking him to return it. I want to give the unit a shot for a while. If necessary, I'll scrub off the gunk with a hard sponge bi-weekly.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 19, 2008)

Glosso loves CO2, soft water, and a lot of light. I think you have the light covered with the 2 x 55W AHSupply kits, but I don't know if your carbo plus will be able to put off enough carbon based on your lighting or the glosso's needs. I hate to say it, but I would see about a trade in on the carbo unit as well. Just based off of your lighting, good CO2 levels will be a must for your tank.

FWIW - I run a similar setup as you with pressurized CO2. I kept glosso for a while, but I got tired of it and went with HC instead. Prior to having pressurized CO2, my tank was somewhat of a mess with all of that light. It can be done, but I am definately an advocate for a pressurized CO2 system on a setup like ours.

Edit: You will need to dose macro ferts as well as your trace ferts. Your tank WILL chew through them like nobody's business depending on your plant mass.


----------

